# Oddest food combinations to have made their way on to your plate...



## Superheavy (May 3, 2016)

I was just getting dinner ready tonight, and looking at what I had in the ice box and in the cupboards...and didn't really fancy a salad, as I eat plenty of it. However, nothing really seemed to go together, so I ended up with:

1 Fishcake
1 Chicken Fillet
Small Handful of Cheese
Olives
Tomatoes
Mixed Pickle

What's the oddest combination you've ended up with on your plate when you're trying to keep the carbs in the meal down?


----------



## Northerner (May 4, 2016)

I once (actually probably more than once ) took what I thought was curry out of the freezer and ended up having rice bolognese  - really di not feel right at all  Although not low carb, just weird combination.


----------



## Mark Parrott (May 4, 2016)

I've done that loads, Northie. Always forget to label things i freeze. Once thought I was taking out 2 curries & ended up with one curry & one chilli. Mixed them both together for an interesting flavour.


----------



## Northerner (May 4, 2016)

Mark Parrott said:


> I've done that loads, Northie. Always forget to label things i freeze. Once thought I was taking out 2 curries & ended up with one curry & one chilli. Mixed them both together for an interesting flavour.


I put sweetcorn in my chilli so I can tell the difference when they are frozen


----------



## SB2015 (May 4, 2016)

Whilst at uni, one of my combinations (before diabetes) was fish fingers, tomato, banana and cheese on toast!!  No excuse that I did to know what it was.


----------



## Sally71 (May 4, 2016)

My hubby once defrosted what he thought was a portion of chilli, only to discover that it was actually red cabbage.  Then he found what actually was chilli and defrosted that, and in order not to waste the cabbage he ate them both together!  I now label everything in the freezer...
I think hubby also once ate up the remains of a Chinese takeaway with the remains of some red cabbage. 10/10 to him for not wasting anything, I wouldn't be so good!

My dad puts black pepper In Marmite sandwiches (deliberately! I don't even like Marmite in the first place so that's double yuck to me)


----------



## Annette (May 4, 2016)

Due to needing to clear out the freezer recently, we have had a variety of random meals, such as: (between 2) - 3 mini yorkshire puddings, 1 serving of ratatouille, 1 serving of beef stew, 2 fish fingers and 1 serving of broccoli. All spread between 2 plates. OH was intrigued, to say the least...
As for odd meals, when I was at Uni, I used to eat rainbow spaghetti. (sorry for anyone eating at the moment). 1 onion, a couple of pieces of bacon fried up. Added to a portion of spaghetti. Mixed up, then to this (so far so edible) add a handful of hundreds and thousands. Mix well, eat. I'm not at all sure why I did this (got the idea from a book I read once, no idea what book.) It was a regular meal for a while...


----------



## KookyCat (May 4, 2016)

I'm always mixing weird things, it's called freezer tapas in this house.  My most vibrant combination was tuna burgers, home made baked beans and almond scones with beetroot chutney.  Quite delightful


----------



## DeusXM (May 4, 2016)

When keeping carbs down? Steak with sausages instead of chips, and in a REALLY bad day, spam instead of chips.

I've also had chicken 'breaded' in ground-up pork scratchings before too which is quite tasty but probably a very bad idea for those on a low sodium diet.

I can also recommend doing scrambled eggs (or omelettes) with a few dashes of soy sauce and fish sauce - it sounds terrible, but it's actually what you'd do to cook a foo yung and is great at breakfast. I tend to find eggs a little too 'eggy' in quantity (can't describe why but for some reason it makes the bridge of my nose twinge!), but the fish sauce in particular seems to neutralise the eggyness without affecting the flavour. Although you do have to be careful not to put too much in though, otherwise you do literally get fishy eggs 

The best combo I've found (although not if you're keeping carbs down) is a burger topped with cheese, bacon and, erm, peanut butter. All I'm going to say is try it before you comment. You might be a bit surprised.

I hear Nutella-coated bacon is also delicious.


----------



## hope123 (May 4, 2016)

Don't know about low carb, but here are 2 of my faves pre-diabetes: cold baked beans mixed with mayo and chopped cucumber / sandwhich filled with mayo and dried onion pieces. Yum!


----------



## Stitch147 (May 4, 2016)

Before diabetes I would quite happily munch peanut butter and cucumber sandwiches!


----------



## SB2015 (May 4, 2016)

Stitch147 said:


> Before diabetes I would quite happily munch peanut butter and cucumber sandwiches!



Perhaps in a Lidl high protein roll we can still have this.
Sounds good.


----------



## Stitch147 (May 4, 2016)

SB2015 said:


> Perhaps in a Lidl high protein roll we can still have this.
> Sounds good.



Or nimble bread.


----------



## robert@fm (May 4, 2016)

Annette Anderson said:


> As for odd meals, when I was at Uni, I used to eat rainbow spaghetti. (sorry for anyone eating at the moment). 1 onion, a couple of pieces of bacon fried up. Added to a portion of spaghetti. Mixed up, then to this (so far so edible) add a handful of hundreds and thousands. Mix well, eat. I'm not at all sure why I did this (got the idea from a book I read once, no idea what book.) It was a regular meal for a while...


The book in question was "Superpig" by Willie Rushton (a sort-of-response to a similar book which I think was called "Superwoman"). It was all about his experiences as a single parent, and "psychedelic spaghetti" was invented by accident (he thought the hundreds and thousands were Parmesan, or something like that).


----------



## DeusXM (May 4, 2016)

SB2015 said:


> Perhaps in a Lidl high protein roll we can still have this.
> Sounds good.



Why not just make 'bread' from the slices of cucumber with a peanut butter filling? The bread's just a delivery mechanism.


----------



## trophywench (May 4, 2016)

Well bearing in mind that if cucumber makes you burp like it does a fair few folk, if you remove the seeds, it doesn't - therefore chop the beastie into length, split the lengths lengthways, halve lengthways, scrape out the seeds into the bin with a teaspoon and fill the trough with whatever,  peanut butter, tuna mayo is one of our faves (in daintier lengths that's a good stodge-free buffet delicacy) or of course cream cheese.


----------



## Annette (May 4, 2016)

robert@fm said:


> The book in question was "Superpig" by Willie Rushton (a sort-of-response to a similar book which I think was called "Superwoman"). It was all about his experiences as a single parent, and "psychedelic spaghetti" was invented by accident (he thought the hundreds and thousands were Parmesan, or something like that).


Thats the one!


----------



## Annette (May 4, 2016)

trophywench said:


> Well bearing in mind that if cucumber makes you burp like it does a fair few folk, if you remove the seeds, it doesn't - therefore chop the beastie into length, split the lengths lengthways, halve lengthways, scrape out the seeds into the bin with a teaspoon and fill the trough with whatever,  peanut butter, tuna mayo is one of our faves (in daintier lengths that's a good stodge-free buffet delicacy) or of course cream cheese.


There is a cucumber called 'Burpless'. I have no idea if it lives up to its name, however...


----------



## trophywench (May 4, 2016)

LOL Annette - I'm not about to invest in a cold frame, grow some and find out, either!


----------



## Stitch147 (May 5, 2016)

We was talking about food at work yesterday (this happens often) and my boss sent me a link to a sandwich! So tempted to try it (all in the name of research, of course!).
http://grillstock.co.uk/blogs/archives/the-elvis/3864/


----------



## TheClockworkDodo (May 5, 2016)

Not keeping carbs down, but I often eat strawberry jam and cheese sandwiches.  And I eat raw carrots for lunch every day with whatever sandwich I happen to have, including jam, or chocolate spread.  I used to eat choc spread with cottage cheese too - only stopped because I can't eat cottage cheese any more.


----------



## Ljc (May 6, 2016)

Pre diabetes I used to treat myself occasionally and have a peanut butter, banana and honey sarnie.
I too love strawberry jam and cheese sarnies, now I just have the cheese it's not the same though is it, sigh.


----------



## Northerner (May 6, 2016)

TheClockworkDodo said:


> Not keeping carbs down, but I often eat strawberry jam and cheese sandwiches.  And I eat raw carrots for lunch every day with whatever sandwich I happen to have, including jam, or chocolate spread.  I used to eat choc spread with cottage cheese too - only stopped because I can't eat cottage cheese any more.


One of the finest snacks ever - toast some bread, spread with butter and jam, slice a banana over it, then grate cheese over the top and grill  Mmmmmm....!!!


----------



## khskel (May 6, 2016)

Cheese on toast with marmalade. Ice cream and mustard wasn't the success I hoped it would be.


----------



## stephknits (May 6, 2016)

Last night we had left over courgetti which had aubergine and leek in a cream cheese sauce, a sausage, a bit of left over naan bread from daughters guides round the world evening and some Piri piri sauce.  Not really a winning combination, but filled a hole


----------



## Superheavy (May 6, 2016)

That's my kind of combination! I've started eating my salads with a habanero hot sauce....and then I can almost forget I'm eating salad!


----------



## Bloden (May 7, 2016)

Stitch147 said:


> Before diabetes I would quite happily munch peanut butter and cucumber sandwiches!


Oooh yeah, peanut butter and salad, or pnb and banana, or pnb and cheese - to say I like pnb would be an understatement!


----------



## Copepod (May 7, 2016)

Some of my oddest combinations haven't involved plates, just packets or veg bought from supermarkets and market stalks, particularly in central & eastern Europe, Scandinavia and Latin America, then eaten on park benches or walking trails, in hiking huts, hostel common rooms etc.


----------



## Northerner (May 7, 2016)

Copepod said:


> Some of my oddest combinations haven't involved plates, just packets or veg bought from supermarkets and market stalks, particularly in central & eastern Europe, Scandinavia and Latin America, then eaten on park benches or walking trails, in hiking huts, hostel common rooms etc.


A favourite of ours when in France was to buy a baguette and some bananas, split the baguette lengthwise, liberally spread with butter, insert banana and eat...slurp!  Goodness knows what it would do to my levels these days though


----------



## Stitch147 (May 7, 2016)

Bloden said:


> Oooh yeah, peanut butter and salad, or pnb and banana, or pnb and cheese - to say I like pnb would be an understatement!



I love peanut butter too. I always have a peanut butter sarnie with me when I do my marathon distance walks, ready for an energy boost.


----------



## Bloden (May 8, 2016)

Stitch147 said:


> I love peanut butter too. I always have a peanut butter sarnie with me when I do my marathon distance walks, ready for an energy boost.


Have you tried almond butter? Less carb and just as lush - try Meridian's organic. Drooool.....


----------



## Matt Cycle (May 8, 2016)

Bloden said:


> Have you tried almond butter? Less carb and just as lush - try Meridian's organic. Drooool.....



I have the Meridian crunchy peanut butter - delicious.  99% peanuts and 1% sea salt.  No palm oil, sugar or anything else.  It does mean giving it a stir as the oil from the peanuts rises to the top.  Bit more pricey than the regular stuff and I have to get it from the health food shop.  Always have it on toast along with my porridge before going out on the bike.


----------



## Bloden (May 9, 2016)

Matt Cycle said:


> I have the Meridian crunchy peanut butter - delicious.  99% peanuts and 1% sea salt.  No palm oil, sugar or anything else.  It does mean giving it a stir as the oil from the peanuts rises to the top.  Bit more pricey than the regular stuff and I have to get it from the health food shop.  Always have it on toast along with my porridge before going out on the bike.


Mmmmmmmm......crunchy pnb.

I find peanuts pop up later as a high BG, so that's why I swapped to almond butter (and I can make it at home when my Meridian runs out, boo hoo).


----------



## Northerner (May 9, 2016)

I had a strange experience with peanuts - for the first 5 years after diagnosis they were my low carb snack of choice, and I would get through a small packet a day. However, I noticed that I started developing a mouth ulcer. It would be there for a couple of days, then go completely, then reappear in exactly the same place, a bit worrying but at that time didn't connect it to the peanuts at all. Then I was extremely ill and couldn't eat or drink anything for nearly 3 weeks (really! I didn't think you could live that long without at least water, but I couldn't keep anything down ). The ulcer went and didn't return. I started wondering about peanuts and stopped eating them after I recovered - the ulcer has never come back, so it's either coincidence or related! I do miss them now though! I told my dentist about it and it was a new one on him.


----------



## Diabeticliberty (May 9, 2016)

There used to be a farm shop around the corner from my works office. They did a line in quite thickly sliced wholemeal bread with large flakes and grain in it. My favourite filling was bananas with raisins. People at work used to look at me as if I had sprouted a third nose when I sat there munching away on them


----------



## Northerner (May 9, 2016)

Diabeticliberty said:


> There used to be a farm shop around the corner from my works office. They did a line in quite thickly sliced wholemeal bread with large flakes and grain in it. My favourite filling was bananas with raisins. People at work used to look at me as if I had sprouted a third nose when I sat there munching away on them


A _THIRD_ nose?


----------



## Diabeticliberty (May 9, 2016)

Northerner said:


> A _THIRD_ nose?




Yeah mad isn't it? My face is cramped up quite enough already with the two noses I already have


----------



## Ljc (May 9, 2016)

Not an odd combination but I love cod roe and chips *cold. *


----------



## Northerner (May 9, 2016)

Ljc said:


> Not an odd combination but I love cod roe and chips *cold. *


Yeeuch!


----------



## AndBreathe (May 9, 2016)

I have to confess that plain yoghurt with a very generous addition of Garam Masala wasn't by best berkkers ever!  

In my defence, the pots of Garam Masala and Asian Five Spice were adjacent to each other on the rack.  At first I thought my spoon hadn't been properly washed, but by the forth or fifth spoonful, I went investigating.

Yog + 5 Spice or Cinnamon = Thumbs up
Yog + Garam Masala = Thumbs definitely down!

(This was only about 10 days ago.)


----------



## Ljc (May 9, 2016)

AndBreathe said:


> I have to confess that plain yoghurt with a very generous addition of Garam Masala wasn't by best berkkers ever!
> 
> In my defence, the pots of Garam Masala and Asian Five Spice were adjacent to each other on the rack.  At first I thought my spoon hadn't been properly washed, but by the forth or fifth spoonful, I went investigating.
> 
> ...


Yuk. how on earth did you manage to eat it


----------



## Ljc (May 9, 2016)

Northerner said:


> Yeeuch!


It's nice  honest, though it took me a while to develope a taste for cold chips.


----------



## AndBreathe (May 9, 2016)

Ljc said:


> Yuk. how on earth did you manage to eat it



I didn't go beyond the "enough already, what on earth have I done moment?"  At that point, I revisited the yoghurt lake and spice rack to make good.


----------



## Diabeticliberty (May 9, 2016)

Northerner said:


> One of the finest snacks ever - toast some bread, spread with butter and jam, slice a banana over it, then grate cheese over the top and grill  Mmmmmm....!!!




How many noses do you have young man?


----------



## David H (May 9, 2016)

I've had cream crackers with Camembert and strawberry jam and was called odd the the family


----------



## Annette (May 9, 2016)

My OH regularly has Brie with Chilli Jam. Not that different - and you can buy that in the best sandwich shops these days...They sometimes have bacon in them as well...sweet, salty, creamy - just needs a bit of pickle for the sour and you'd have the lot!


----------



## Ljc (May 9, 2016)

I often used to have jacket potato with chilli and cheese or baked beans.


----------



## Ljc (May 9, 2016)

Annette Anderson said:


> My OH regularly has Brie with Chilli Jam. Not that different - and you can buy that in the best sandwich shops these days...They sometimes have bacon in them as well...sweet, salty, creamy - just needs a bit of pickle for the sour and you'd have the lot!


Sorry but yerk


----------



## Northerner (May 9, 2016)

Annette Anderson said:


> My OH regularly has Brie with Chilli Jam. Not that different - and you can buy that in the best sandwich shops these days...They sometimes have bacon in them as well...sweet, salty, creamy - just needs a bit of pickle for the sour and you'd have the lot!


I regularly have Brie and cranberry  - today I had Brie and blueberries! Even better, deep-fried Brie with cranberry sauce, slurp!


----------



## Vicsetter (May 9, 2016)

Since you seem to like Peanut Butter and Baked Beans, put them together for a messy sandwich.
P.S. The Whole Earth PB is quite low of carb with no added sugar and readily available in the supermarket.


----------



## Mark Parrott (May 9, 2016)

Similar to @AndBreathe I once put paprika in my yoghurt instead of cinnamon. I did notice before I tried ut though.


----------



## Diabeticliberty (May 9, 2016)

I once went to Cayo Guillermo in Cuba with a lady whom  I was quite good friends with. From the moment the plane landed I was somewhat perturbed as supplies of anything that I even half recognised to stem hypo's was extremely limited. I did manage to find a shack that had half a dozen bottles of Pepsi so bought them as a last resort. Monday morning and we went for breakfast at what I can only describe as a facility representing the canteen at Wormwood Scrubs.  Keen to stay on top of my condition I elected for  an indecent 'decent' breakfast. 30 minutes later I was violently sick and could not for the life of me keep off the toilet.  Everything I ate for the next 3 days was met with the same reaction. Said young lady found this hilariously funny. After 3 days our fortunes turned a wholesome and hearty 180 degrees. My stomach settled and young lady became violently sick.  I should not laugh I suppose but GET IN. While there we met a couple from Wrexham who upon their departure threw us a packet of Anadin Extra, a bottle of kaolin and morphine and a bottle of calamine lotion. The following morning young lady emerges from bed and yes you guessed it is sick again.  She reaches blindly at the bedside cabinet and tries to pick up the kaolin and morphine. She actually mistakenly picks up the calamine lotion, unscrews the cap and swigs down approximately half a bottle before screaming as she realised her folly. I fell off the bed in tears of laughter and cracked my head on the floor. This required 4 stitches. Upon arrival back in civilisation we saw each other for the sum total of an additional two weeks before going our separate ways. I didn't like her all that much anyway


----------



## Bloden (May 9, 2016)

Northerner said:


> I had a strange experience with peanuts - for the first 5 years after diagnosis they were my low carb snack of choice, and I would get through a small packet a day. However, I noticed that I started developing a mouth ulcer. It would be there for a couple of days, then go completely, then reappear in exactly the same place, a bit worrying but at that time didn't connect it to the peanuts at all. Then I was extremely ill and couldn't eat or drink anything for nearly 3 weeks (really! I didn't think you could live that long without at least water, but I couldn't keep anything down ). The ulcer went and didn't return. I started wondering about peanuts and stopped eating them after I recovered - the ulcer has never come back, so it's either coincidence or related! I do miss them now though! I told my dentist about it and it was a new one on him.



Not so strange, methinks. I haven't touched peanuts for while because I always seem to get a cold sore when I eat them. I was advised years ago to avoid red wine, chocolate and peanuts when I already HAD a cold sore, but then wine and nuts seemed to start causing them! Are mouth ulcers related to cold sores in any way? Distant cousins, eg?!


----------



## Robin (May 9, 2016)

Bloden said:


> Not so strange, methinks. I haven't touched peanuts for while because I always seem to get a cold sore when I eat them. I was advised years ago to avoid red wine, chocolate and peanuts when I already HAD a cold sore, but then wine and nuts seemed to start causing them! Are mouth ulcers related to cold sores in any way? Distant cousins, eg?!


I get a cold sore every time my lips dry up and crack, (the virus lies dormant til it sees a chance of escape, I reckon) so in very cold, windy, or very hot weather, I have to slather on the lip salve. Some foods make my lips crack as well, especially salted nuts, so I only eat plain ones which I seem Ok with.
I don't think mouth ulcers are related, but they do tend to develop if you've got a cut or anything sore in your mouth ( I always get one if I've chomped the side of my cheek), so maybe the same cause.


----------



## Northerner (May 10, 2016)

Robin said:


> I get a cold sore every time my lips dry up and crack, (the virus lies dormant til it sees a chance of escape, I reckon) so in very cold, windy, or very hot weather, I have to slather on the lip salve. Some foods make my lips crack as well, especially salted nuts, so I only eat plain ones which I seem Ok with.
> I don't think mouth ulcers are related, but they do tend to develop if you've got a cut or anything sore in your mouth ( I always get one if I've chomped the side of my cheek), so maybe the same cause.


Apparently they're not related, as cold sores are caused by a virus, but mouth ulcers can be treated with antibiotics. Just read this on the NHS Choices website:


*What causes mouth ulcers?*
In many cases, the reason for mouth ulcers is unclear. Most single mouth ulcers are caused by damage to the lining inside of the mouth. For example:


accidentally biting the inside of your cheek or a sharp tooth
poorly fitting dentures
hard food
a defective filling
It’s not always clear what causes mouth ulcers that keep returning, but triggers are thought to include:


stress and anxiety 
hormonal changes – some women develop mouth ulcers during their monthly period
eating certain foods – such as chocolate, spicy foods, coffee, *peanuts*, almonds, strawberries, cheese, tomatoes and wheat flour
toothpaste containing sodium lauryl sulphate
stopping smoking – when you first stop smoking, you may develop mouth ulcers
http://www.nhs.uk/Conditions/Mouth-ulcer/Pages/Introduction.aspx

Hope I don't start developing them from eating chocolate!


----------



## Bloden (May 10, 2016)

So peanuts are the devil's work (for those of us susceptible to mini outbreaks)!


----------



## Robin (May 10, 2016)

Bloden said:


> So peanuts are the devil's work (for those of us susceptible to mini outbreaks)!


Eek, Northie's list comprises all my favourite foods. Haven't had a mouth ulcer for years, so long may it continue.


----------

